# Adam sucht Eva 2022



## StephanHSV (16 Juli 2022)

Gibt es 2022 eine neue Ausgabe von Adam sucht Eva? Mit mehr oder weniger bekannte Ladys, die komplett blank ziehen?

Gibt es schon Infos?


----------



## SteveJ (16 Juli 2022)

Die letzte Staffel lief im November 2021.
Sofern eine neue Staffel geplant ist, wird die Ausstrahlung vermutlich auch im November/Dezember 2022 sein.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es wenn überhaupt erst Ende August/Anfang September Infos geben wird.


----------



## Austin (15 Aug. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> Die letzte Staffel lief im November 2021.
> Sofern eine neue Staffel geplant ist, wird die Ausstrahlung *vermutlich auch im November/Dezember 2022 sein.*
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es wenn überhaupt erst Ende August/Anfang September Infos geben wird.


Ich denke mal,dass RTL II -wie alle anderen TV Sender,die keine WM Spiele zeigen können- im November/Dezember auf frische Ware komplett verzichten werden.
Im Januar ists auch schlecht,weil dann natürlich das blöde Dschungelcamp auf SchRoTtL ansteht.
Wenn man also neue Folgen produziert (hat),dann werden sie die (wahrscheinlich) entweder von Anfang Oktober bis Mitte November oder erst im Februar 2023 nach dem Dschungelcamp ausstrahlen können.


----------

